# Impression sans bordures impossible sur une laser HP ?



## netgui (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

je m'arrache un peu les cheveux avec mon imprimante HP LaserJet pro CP1525. En résumé : impossible d'imprimer sans bordures. J'ai pourtant tourné les options d'impression dans tous les sens (j'ai créé un nouveau format de page A4 avec 0 mm de bordures). Pourtant en prévisualisation, l'image apparait bien en plein feuille sans marges... mais l'impression bouffe 5 mm en haut et 2 mm en bas...

Peut-être que l'imprimante ne gère par la pleine page... hélas impossible de trouver le modèle sur le site de HP, un vrai bordel :-(

Auriez-vous une piste svp ?


----------



## Aliboron (24 Novembre 2012)

Le plus probable est que cette imprimante ne permet pas d'imprimer sans bordures. Si on en croit cet échange sur le forum HP, cette possibilité d'imprimer sans marge serait même totalement inexistante sur les imprimantes laser, bas de gamme ou pas...



netgui a dit:


> impossible de trouver le modèle sur le site de HP, un vrai bordel


Pas tant que ça (même s'il n'y a pas d'indications claires pour autant)&#8230;


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Ceci dit, une imprimante est quand même avant tout un périphérique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Périphériques et accessoires", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Madalvée (24 Novembre 2012)

Même chez les petits imprimeur numériques, on imprime en A3+ et on supprime la marge blanche au massicot.
Il existe de petits appareils en plastique avec une lame qui permettent de rogner proprement une dizaine de feuilles simultanément pour quelques euros.


----------



## netgui (25 Novembre 2012)

Bon et bien merci, je n'ai plus qu'à m'armer d'un massicot... et de pester contre HP dont les infos produit sont incomplètes et le site bordélique...

Pour info, sur le site français, quand on cherche CP1525, voilà le résultat : http://www8.hp.com/fr/fr/hp-search/search-results.html?cc=fr&lang=fr&charset=utf-8&qt=cp1525&search= 

Vide à cette heure, manifestement le site US fonctionne mieux... Apple ne fait plus d'imprimante, vu le bordel que ce périphérique représente, on peut le comprendre


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2012)

En 2 liens avec Google, je tombe sur ça... http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/fr/sm/WF05a/18972-18972-3328060-3328070-3328070-4052975.html?dnr=1 ...mais bon, après c'est pas terrible.


----------



## netgui (27 Novembre 2012)

Histoire d'être constructif, je suis allé voir un technicien dans un Apple Store qui m'a trouvé la solution. Il faut donc réduire de quelques % la taille de l'image et bizarrement l'image n'est plus rognée et pourtant occupe plus de place car les marges sont réduite à 2 mm... Bon, il reste une marge maisje m'en accommoderais en ajoutant un trait de bordure qui sera plus esthétique.


----------

